# How to paint citadel miniatures book?



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello my apologies if this is in the wrong spot, if it is please move to the right area. Now to my question would the How To Paint Citadel Miniatures book be a good investment for someone new to the hobby and hasn't painted miniatures before. The reason I ask this is because I bought the How To Paint Space Marines book thinking that it would be a good buy for a new player to the hobby who wants to do Space Marines, only to get it and see what a waste of money (well I thought it was) it was if you didn't plan on playing: Ultramarines, Dark Angels, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, or Black Templars.:ireful2: So I am wondering if the How To Paint Citadel Miniatures book would be a better buy and would indeed help me out.

P.S. Sorry for the rant on the How To Paint Space Marines book just was a little frustrated thats all but I'm better now.:good:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Mighty said:


> Hello my apologies if this is in the wrong spot, if it is please move to the right area. Now to my question would the How To Paint Citadel Miniatures book be a good investment for someone new to the hobby and hasn't painted miniatures before. The reason I ask this is because I bought the How To Paint Space Marines book thinking that it would be a good buy for a new player to the hobby who wants to do Space Marines, only to get it and see what a waste of money (well I thought it was) it was if you didn't plan on playing: Ultramarines, Dark Angels, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, or Black Templars.:ireful2: So I am wondering if the How To Paint Citadel Miniatures book would be a better buy and would indeed help me out.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the rant on the How To Paint Space Marines book just was a little frustrated thats all but I'm better now.:good:


I think that How to paint citadel miniatures tells you about the basic ways to paint, so drybrushing, highlighting etc. But I haven't seen it so please dont quote me on that.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought it, am pretty happy with it overall. While there's nothing in the book that you can't find anywhere else online, it does have great basic techniques all in one place, with lots of pictures. It also has tons of nice little tips like how to do rusty weapons, how to do horses, how to do eyes, etc. The most useful part is the end where they step by step 10 different models. You don't need to always use their level of detail, picking up only a few of the little things they do has drastically improved my painting.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Marneus Calgar and Othiem I appreciate it. The way your explaining it seem like it would be a nice thing to have, I just want to make sure it won't be a waste of $25 which it seems like it won't. Thank you again.


----------



## Snackes (Jan 29, 2008)

It's a really great book for a new painter. It contains tutorials for everything from drybrushing to glazing. 
There's also lots of color theory in it. 
But as Othiem said: Nothing you can't find online.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

it would also help make some sense of the how to paint space marine book and the colour theory sort of shows how you can use the techniques in the space marine book but change the colours to suit your army choice.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh thanks for that Neilbatte maybe it was a good thing I bought that book after all


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

It's good yeah, but there is a better one and comes half the price 
Cool Mini or Not have thier own PDF version which imho is much better than the GW one, seriously check it out, and if i remember it's only $9.95, comes through as a download in PDF format and has 402 pages. From basics to advanced, basing and even sculpting.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

This can be found right here http://www.coolminiornot.com/store/section.php?xSec=48 :victory:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know about it Drachos and thank you for the link Static $15 dollars cheaper with 300 more pages what a deal!:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I was actually thinking of picking up the How to paint book but i think ill go with the coolmini one.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

just downloaded the cool mini book last night.....verdict: amazing the painting is breathtaking and it takes time explaining how to do things highly recommend this book couldn't be happier with it for the poultry £5.55 i paid for it


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

Also, for some good painting techniques, check the GW web site. A lot of the techniqes I've adopted are found online, and they have beginner all the way to advanced. They've got tutorials on sculpting, modding, etc, too, so be sure to get as much for free as you can!

Another free source of info are your fellow members here. There are some fantastic painters here who would be more than willing to provide some C & C or ideas for you if you want to post some of your work. Usually I hold off on being really harsh with criticism (don't want to hurt feelings), but if you want someone to really nit-pick I can certainly oblige. It's easier to learn the right way to paint from the beginning that to have to re-learn and get rid of bad habits.


----------

